# Nursery super sale in Tennessee



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/grd/4450481909.html

Wow! I wish I had a greenhouse or was planning a planting workshop like Jack Spirko recently had!!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

